# The Small Hive Project Website is online



## smallhiveproject (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello everybody, 


I am a French Warré hobbyist beekeeper and author of the Small Hive Project (www.smallhiveproject.eu)
This non-commercial project is about a small horizontal hive that I designed for backyard beekeeping. 
Starting from spring 2018, I will populate 4 copies of this hive and share my experience on the website. 

You may wish to participate in the project by building your own copy of the hive. To do this, you may build it from scratch OR transform one of your Warré hives. Independent experimental data is necessary to evaluate the real potential of the hive design.

All necessary information is available on the project website.
New content will be added over the course of the project.
Stay tuned by subscrbing to the Newsletter on the website

The Hive has been designed to meet the following requirements: 
- favor bee colony survival in low-input beekeeping situations (no Varroa treatment, no sugar feeding). 
- adapted to rather small bee colonies of Apis Mellifera in environments dominated by agriculture (moderate nectar flow). 
- suitable for comb honey production (Low productivity is acceptable, as long as sufficient for personal use.) easy to build and to manage. 

Hive plans and more information are available on the website. 

Feel free to comment the project.

Thank you!


----------



## smallhiveproject (Sep 21, 2017)

SmallHiveProject News:

(1) Why not to crowd colonies in an apiary 
http://www.smallhiveproject.eu/?spacing.html
Essential for treatment-free beekeeping

(2) The SmallHiveProject tree mounting facility 
http://www.smallhiveproject.eu/?hivestand.html
How to attach the small hive to trees.


----------



## smallhiveproject (Sep 21, 2017)

SmallHiveProject News:

(1) Hive construction video on http://www.smallhiveproject.eu/?plans.html

(2) Tree mount construction video on http://www.smallhiveproject.eu/?hivestand.html


----------



## smallhiveproject (Sep 21, 2017)

*HIVE REPORTS* are online : http://smallhiveproject.eu/?forum/viewforum.php?f=16


----------



## smallhiveproject (Sep 21, 2017)

*Call for participation in 2019!*
Building your hive(s) right now - before the cold days - would be fine if you consider to join the project next spring. Maybe as a family project during automn holiday ? A weekend should be also enough time... Refer to the project website for all necessary information (videos, plans ...) Feel free to contact the publisher for any question or advice.

First results overviewis online at http://www.smallhiveproject.eu/?results.html


----------

